# application for 887 visa



## bhw080809 (Apr 5, 2014)

I held 489 visa-regional sponsored. I intend to apply for 887 visa. But I am confused about evidence of living. I have to live in a town for two years, so what I need to provide for evidence of living? The immigration website said I need to offer lease and bills. if I share house with owner, she only give me a piece of written paper to prove that i live in the house for two years but she can not give me a formal lease from agent, so i was wondering wether this kind of privately written document can be seem a legal document or not. And can the immigration accept this kind of evidence? Is there someone who has applied for 887 visa and got visa granted notice here? Please give me advice about evidence of living. Thank youso much.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Bhw -

In situations like this where there is an informal arrangement for tenancy, suggest you ask the owner to sign a statutory declaration stating that she rented the house to you from xx date to xx date, and that you paid rent satisfactorily for this entire period. Another alternative is a signed letter with ID and contact info from the landlord. Additional evidence that can help is mail sent to you in your name at the address, receipts or other documents showing payment of rent to the house owner, etc. A handwritten statement from the owner is not a great option (but better than nothing) - something more formal - either a letter or a stat dec - would be better. But the key is also including contact info so if DIBP is concerned about the authenticity of the document, they can ring the owner and confirm.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## bhw080809 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Thank you very much for your advice. Your advice is so useful.

And I am still confused about the signed letter you mentioned above. What does the signed letter mean? Is it a handwritten statement with the landlord' s signature and 
mine including ID and contact information?

If I take a room from agent and get a lease from agent, do I still need to have a statutory statement? Is the lease enough? And I don't have gas, electricity and water bills as rent includes everything, so can I provide phone bill, bank statement and ADSL bill as additional evidence?

Thank you again for your reply. I am looking forward to hearing from you.

Regards,

Bhw


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Bhw -

No way to tell for sure whether anything will be "enough" as there is no specific requirement - the key is that the totality of the evidence satisfy the case officer that you meet/met the regulations. Short of a professional lease (best choice), a typed statement or letter from whoever you are paying rent to would be a good second choice. Would avoid handwritten documents (other than signature, of course). THe statement/letter should include complete contact info for the person (email, phone, address). I'd include all the bills and mail you can with your address on it, and have them spread over the time period you are claiming residence there for.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## raj2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Question to Mark re:489*

Hi Mark, 
I put an application for 489 about 3 weeks ago and I am in a bridging visa right now. DIBP havent allocated any case officer and I think it will take a while for the 489 decision. In the mean time, I have few questions:
- My 489 is for NSW regional and I am desperately looking for job in the area. I am thinking about moving there within few months. My question is if i got a job before i got the 489 visa. Does the one year work experience starts without having 489 visa in my hand or only counts after 489 visa grant?
- Same with the two year regional living. If i move to the region before the visa grant. Does the 2 year starts from the day i move to regional or it only counts after the 489 visa grant?

As you know the 489 is not processing till July 2014. I am thinking about moving to the region before the visa grant. I am wondering if the moving before the visa grant is helpful and will add up on my work experience and living condition. 
You help is appreciated. 
Cheers
Raj


----------



## bhw080809 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Thank you so much for your reply. 

Your said above that a professional lease for agent will be the best. But if the real estate is so small and not reputable. Actually, only one person is working in this company.So is the lease from this agent all right? If it will not exist next year, so I am wondering if the lease could become the evidence of living for immigration. 

Could you give me some suggestion? Do i have to take a house from a well-known real estate? Or if I can collect all receipt of rent and other bills letter with the address, the lease from small agent can be seen as a professional lease even though it will not exist in 2 years.

Thank you so much for your time. I look forward to hearing from you.

Cheers,

Bhw


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

DIBP does not publish any specific guidelines on this - my view would be that as long as the lease looks reasonably professional (ie, not handwritten on the back of a napkin, etc) and includes contact information for the landlord, etc so DIBP can verify if necessary, I think it's like DIBP will accept that. Any supporting documents such as lease payment receipts or any evidence of lease payments will strengthen the lease evidence.

Best,

Mark Northam



bhw080809 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Maybe you can try to fill in this form?

http://www.queensparktheatre.com.au/sites/default/files/Periodic_Tenancy_Agreement_Form.pdf


----------



## uj1583 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello there, 
I am just new to the forum. I thought this forum would help me with my visa queries for the application of 887 PR visa.
1) I am on family sponsored visa that is 489 which allows me to work in the whole of western australia. Currently I reside in WA
2) I have completed my one year of full time employment as a registered Nurse and the secondary applicant is my wife who is also working as a fulltime Nurse. 
Requirement for 887 says I need to stay for 2 years + 1 year fulltime employment. 
Now as its already been one year on 489 visa, I am just wondering if I can still apply for the 887 visa as all my other collegues have been recently getting their PR but their case is 457 employer sponsored visas which is very different to mine.
It would be very much appreciated if I can get answers to my queries?
a) Can I apply for the 887 visa now?
b) Does my wife need IELTS if she is still not a primary applicant?
c) My ANMAC skill assessment will run out next month so should I be getting another one done if its run out or can I apply before it runs out?
Regards 
Kumar


----------



## uj1583 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
I am on 489 visa curretnly and Just wanted to also know whether I can or cannot apply for 887 visa after staying only for 1.5 years in regional area. 
Regards


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You've asked this previously and received answers:

a) No, you need to wait until you've lived 2 years in a regional area before you can apply for the 887 visa.
b) Your wife needs IELTS or other proof of functional English if you want to avoid paying the secondary fee
c) You don't need a skills assessment for the 887 visa.


----------



## bhw080809 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello,

I got visa 489 last year. I am living in a specified regional area right now. I understood I have to meet two conditions, including living in a specified regional area for at least two years and working in a specified regional area for at least 12 months, and then I am eligible to apply for visa 887. I have some queries in relation to living and working, I hope to get detailed solutions.

1. I rented an apartment from an agent with a half year lease. After the lease ended, the agent said I did not need to renew the lease and could continue to live there until I decide to move out. So the lease I signed before only shows six months’ renting. Could I provide it as the evidence of living? Do I need to ask the agent to give me a two years lease?

2. The agent said they can provide me with a written statement showing the rent record for a specified period. I could not offer utilities bills, such as gas, electricity and water as rental fee includes all bills. But I am able to offer home internet bill, mobile phone bill and bank statement with my residential address. Is it enough to prove that I have live in a specified regional area for two years?

3. As for working, I am wondering if I have to get a job regarding my major or skill assessment.

4. Do I have to get a contract from an employer in order to prove that I have a full time job in a specified regional area for at least 12 months? If the employer is willing to provide an employment reference including my position, responsibilities, the employer’s contact number and company address, must I have a contract from an employer?

5. The head office of the company is located in Brisbane, I work at its branch in a specified regional area, so is it ok to show that I work in a regional area?

6. Is there any requirement regarding wage of working? I can work in the company for at least 35 hours every week, but the wage is below the Australian minimum wage, so could such evidence of working be accepted to meet the working condition? 

7. Once I meet two conditions, living for two years and working for 12 months, I am eligible to apply for visa 887. After lodging the application and documents, could I move to other places or move back to metropolis? Do I have to continue to live in a specified regional area until I received the visa decision?


----------



## getjaleel (Feb 7, 2015)

*Need Help!*

Hi Mark,
I have seen your replies on couple of queries made pertaining to 887 Visa and have the same with slight additions on this.
I am on 475 Regional Visa.

Do I do a Stat Dec for a period where I have rented a private room with one of the family known to me.
I lived with the family starting from 15 April 2013 - 26 Aug 2013

I have lived in other parts of Regional area as I picked up couple of contractual works,specially one of my stay was for 2 months Townsville,QLD (Do I just provide a Stat declaration on this) 26 Aug 2013 - 26 Oct 2013

And then went back to same family to live with starting 26 Oct 2013 - 20 Jan 2014.

Also during my stay in Australia , I visited my homeland for period of 2 Month and returned back to the same Regional address and this is in records with Immigration department as per initial registry made with them.

I spoke to immigration dept and they said if the address was same when you left and returned back to country the period is covered. Hope I have not be misguided here.

Also the Stat Dec does it need to be self signed and attested by JP or does it require the Party's signature validating your statement made in the Declaration.

Thanks
MJA


----------



## abhijith (Sep 4, 2015)

*887*

Hiee..

I have applied 887 on 2nd September..! But I haven't received any bridging Visa..! Does any one have any idea on whats going on..??


----------

